# Co-angler or fishing partner



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey i was looking to start getting into tournaments. Was going to get into the FLW outdoors walmart bass league. But was hoping maybe anyone else needed a partner. I am 16 and consider myself pretty good at what i do but could always learn from someone.


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

Come fish weekend series as my coangler ill take u under my wing.

Joe


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What is weekend series? Where is it at?!?!? I am sooooooooo in!!!!!!!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hay thats kind of you joe to help this young man out, mbarret mabey you shouild post your location that will help you get locked in with someone,good luck there young man you have much to learn to win big tournament, i know i have over 22 years and still learning but the big win brings it all home,good luck markfish


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks!!! i am located just south of cleveland in a city called Broadview heights


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I live in warren not to far...


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

not far at all


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

see that works out pretty good there i was thinking you were one of the guys from way down south,well good luck and learn to get the net fast,,, hay it just hit me why dont you two fish the boyscouts ice breaker and see how that go;s markfish


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I usually fish the boyscout with my dad


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok mbarrett1379,
Weekend series is a pro am format. You fish out of the back of a pros boat against all the other co anglers. The first event is at the end of the month at rocky fork lake. As far as local stuff i have a few partners for team stuff but they cant do travel tournaments. The boyscout i will prob have to work.

Let me know,
Joe Discerni


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey if your offering to let me fish with you as a co angler i would! As long as i can..


----------

